# Greets from Brisbane, Australia :D



## OneWednesday (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Everyone!

Yep - another Aussie newbie here - my name's OneWednesday and I'm from Queensland. I had been lurking and posting on Spektra a little bit before I decided to formally introduce myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My MAC collection is very small at the moment but I can see that in time (and after visiting Spektra all the time) my collection will soon grow to epic proportions....


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 13, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## Ella_ (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello. Im in Brizzie too


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 13, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!  this place really is a good way to figure out what you'll want from each collection and personally, while I find that when the info is posted for a new collection I think I want it all, but all the great gals around here post swatches that help me narrow it down to a more reasonable amount!  Well...maybe not quite reasonable.....but better than the whole collection hehe


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello! From one Aussie Newbie to another!


----------



## lara (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi there! Don't forget to drop by the MAC Chat Australia subforum.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## juli (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Has there been a television advertising campaign in Australia for Specktra?  There have been so many folks joining us from Australia recently but I think that's great


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

WELCOME ! ! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## Dawn (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome!!  Very nice to have you here with us!!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Has there been a television advertising campaign in Australia for Specktra?  There have been so many folks joining us from Australia recently but I think that's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I know, and none are from Adelaide! Hahaha...


Welcome! You'll love it here!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 21, 2006)

hello there, welcome to the forum!!!
your MU collection will grow in no time!


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------

